# So they've got mouth fungus



## supernaut06 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi everybody. I bought five lemon tetras about two weeks ago, got home and put them in my quarantine tank, I treat the qt with Paraguard and in the past that has always seemed to keep my main tank free from problems. Anyway The day after I put them in the quarantine one lemon tetra had died and three of the four remaining had had the classic white mustache of mouth fungus. I continued to treat with Paraguard because that's what I had and on Seachem's website it does say it can treat against bacterial infections. Anywho eleven days later I'm out of Paraguard and all but one of the tetras looks to have cleared up, the past two days (that brings us to thirteen) I've been running carbon to clear up any remaining meds that might be left in the tank. 

My question is does anyone have any suggestions on what to treat with next? I assume the Paraguard did help because 3 out of 4 had visible signs of the disease but now only one. But the fact that there is one still showing signs after eleven days of treatment has me concerned. So ideas/suggestions?


----------



## supernaut06 (Jul 30, 2010)

Just an update: I decided to lower the termperature, add salt, and I'm also using something similar to melafix. So far although one tetra does still have white on it's mouth it is shrinking, everyone is still doing good eating well and no signs of distress. Just thought I'd inform for anyone and all.


----------

